# CSI this week



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Yes, I know this isn't directly TiVo related but it is a PVR issue.

I sat down to watch this week's CSI (recorded on Tuesday night) which is faithfully recored by its season pass. It seems it was a two parter.

Not only is the second part on an entirely different programme but it's shown on an entirely different CHANNEL Five US with its unfeasibly large channel logo. And shown once only immediately after the first showing on. [Edit: I've since been told they repeated it later on in the week - but still too late for me and still on the wrong channel/programme]

Good one Five. Another nail in your coffin I think when it comes to PVRs anyway.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Erm.. not really a PVR issue. Two totally un-related shows just happened to do a cross-over episode.

What follows is an educated guess as no-one but the channels involved know for sure; and they ain't talking 

WAT is actually a _Channel 4_ show (ie they have the rights to it in the UK) so we can only assume that five did a deal to show _only_ the cross-over episode. It is further assumed that five were only allowed to air it on their 'US' channel as C4 is a 'terrestrial' channel (yeah, I know... DTT, but we'lll leave that for a different thread ). It is also possible that, when C4 come to air that particular ep, they might also air the CSI one immediately before it.

I don't think you can 'blame' anyone or anything. They could simply have not show it I suppose then you'd be non-the-wiser anyway 

As to the ep itself, it looked like a typical WAT episode (I watched the pilot some years ago) with only Grissom in it from CSI.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Is this one of those Miami of NY crossovers? I personally have been downloading the latest ones from the US schedule, so can I gripe about the months of writers' strike please? April until the next CSI!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pugwash said:


> Is this one of those Miami of NY crossovers?


Not quite sure what you meant there  However, it was a "CSI"/"Without A Trace" cross-over, not just one within the franchise.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Oh right! Sorry I'm up to date on WAT too  We love that programme. I got the first few seasons in DVD from Australia, and downloaded the rest. New episode next week I think? I vaguely remember Jack appearing in CSI a couple of months ago?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

aerialplug said:


> Yes, I know this isn't directly TiVo related but it is a PVR issue.
> 
> I sat down to watch this week's CSI (recorded on Tuesday night) which is faithfully recored by its season pass. It seems it was a two parter.
> 
> ...


Worth having a subscription on the errors thread.

Mr Carl posted this event in advance there - which is how I caught it!


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

ozsat said:


> Worth having a subscription on the errors thread.
> 
> Mr Carl posted this event in advance there - which is how I caught it!


Which thread is that, please, Ozsat?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

SPECIAL THREAD: Programme/Listing Errors (no discussion)

Mr Carl's post was here


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

To be fair, if the listing was orginally correct I would have had no need to post that 



Pugwash said:


> I vaguely remember Jack appearing in CSI a couple of months ago?


Probably this very one. The CSI ep was called "Who And What" (S8E6), with the WAT ep called "Why And When" (S6E6)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Frankly we found the whole thing deeply annoying. I read Carl's post and then forgot to record the second part. By the time we'd watched the CSI we'd missed the WAT so felt like we'd wasted our time watching CSI as it was left completely hanging.

I understand the programme makers wanting to cross pollenate their programmes like this but outside the original US schedule it's just pointless.

Boo!


----------



## Crispin (Jan 26, 2003)

Interestingly my Tivo got the second half recorded as a CSI (rather than a WAT) episode, I'm not quite sure when (or where) it was recorded from though...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

_Someone_ must have explicity requested it. Either that or it was a _very_ lucky 'suggestion'. I can't see it having being recorded under any other circumstances.


----------



## Crispin (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm absolutely sure noone requested it (I'm the only person using the tivo). IIRC it was in the schedule as "episode information to be announced" which is very unusual for CSI episodes.

Oh, and it wasn't a suggestion either...


----------



## Crispin (Jan 26, 2003)

Found it, it recorded on Wednesday 10pm from Five US - which is probably what the OP was referring to ...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, but it won't have recoded it through an existing Season Pass. I know this because SPs are both channel- and programme-specific.

Also, given that we all (as far as I know) have _same_ data, surely mine would have recorded it as well? Yet I had to specifically ask for it to be recorded, and even then I could only do that after the error (mentioned above) had been corrected.

That said, I do remember having a "manual recording" set for 10pm-11pm before the error got corrected so maybe that's why mine didn't automatically set it to record.

Did anyone else get this ep without manual (as opposed to manual recording ) intervention?


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

cwaring said:


> The CSI ep was called "Who And What" (S8E6), with the WAT ep called "Why And When" (S6E6)


Would have been back in November!


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I have CSI SPs across all the 'five' channels and Tivo only picked up the 'Who And What' CSI ep. There was no attempt made to record the 'Why And When' WAT ep. on Tuesday.

EDIT:
But, the repeat on Weds 13th at 2200 on FiveUS was scheduled as a CSI ep. However, the programme data was generic "A specialised team of forensic investigators finds the missing pieces to dangerous puzzles and put them back together. Episode information to be announced.". So an SP for CSI on both 5 and Five US would have got both episodes. CSI on the Tuesday and WAT on the Wednesday.

EDIT:
And, the CSI ep was repeated at 2100 on FiveUS on the Weds so an SP on FiveUS would have got both eps from FiveUS back to back.


----------

